
Ask HN: Would Feynman be nearly as well known if it weren't for his personality? - westoncb
I&#x27;m just curious whether his work alone would have been enough to make him one of the most well known physicists of the 20th century as he is now.
======
chmaynard
If you mean well known within the scientific community, then yes, absolutely.
I believe his work on Quantum Electrodynamics alone is sufficient to establish
his standing as one of the great theoretical physicists of the 20th century.

